# Youngnuo??



## bholliman (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm looking for suggestions for future speedlite purchases. I own a 6D and the following speedlites: 90EX (primarily used as an optical trigger), 430EXII and 600EX-RT. My plan has been to purchase additional 600EX's as funds become available until I have 3 or 4 to allow a great deal of flexibility with off-camera lighting.

But, after reading about the quality Youngnuo options, I'm beginning to wonder if I should go the third party route save money to use for additional lenses or an eventual camera upgrade.

Aside from a great price, what else do the Youngnuo flashes and triggers offer? What can't they do that a 600EX-RT or ST-E3-RT can do? Are these fully compatible with my Canon speedlites?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 10, 2014)

There is a lively discussion in the thread about their ST-E3-RT clone (search exactly "compatinle" because that occurs in the subject) to the effect that it will trigger remote flashes when installed on other brand bodies, and it has an AF assist light. I'd say its definitely worth a look.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 10, 2014)

I would strongly recommend keeping your eye on your previous idea, but wait until Yongnuo come out with their 600 copy, if it is anything like as good as their ST-E3-RT copy, which I have, it will be a bargain way to maintain the radio based RT system you have already bought into with your 600.


----------

